# Country Squat in Kitsap County, WA



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 18, 2018)

Some folks at the Jambo said I should post some pics of the awesome house I've been working on over the last 6 months. It sits on 4 acres. The owner died and left all their stuff behind. The bank has a lien on it and will probably foreclose next year. It was vacant 3 years, but the owner only died two years ago. It was burglarized twice and the thieves tossed the place hard, stripped some of the copper and left two doors wide open. The owner didn't even remove their food or dirty dishes when they left, probably had a medical emergency and needed to be cared for that last year. Wood stove works and surrounding land yields firewood for gathering. Home contains all the housewares you might need. It was a lot of work cleaning it but now clients I dog-sit for through Rover.com drop their pets off regularly and don't know it's a squat!





Here's the living room before we cleaned up.



This is what it looks like now.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 18, 2018)

well dang, that's pretty cool. not that far from seattle eh?


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 18, 2018)

fuck yes. always seemed like the peninsula would be good for that too. what a sleepy and beautiful place


----------



## japanarchist (Nov 18, 2018)

Awesome work and great find!!


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 19, 2018)

Dude, great work on cleaning that place up!!

What an epic place, in a beautiful place!


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 23, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> well dang, that's pretty cool. not that far from seattle eh?


No, I go to Seattle all the time. It's about 2 hours on public transit or an hour and a half drive. I've got a bus stop in front of my house too, kind of a stroke of luck as far out of town as I am.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Dec 9, 2018)

We now have electricity! It's been on this whole time, I just assumed it would be off cuz the burgler(s) stripped the copper wiring. A friend hooked up two outlets directly to the circuit breaker and they work. And we have one of the olt fashion analog power meters, not a smart meter, which blackberries have grown up to bloc



k, so the energy company can't see that our power is on, or reach it to turn it off.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Dec 9, 2018)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> We now have electricity! It's been on this whole time, I just assumed it would be off cuz the burgler(s) stripped the copper wiring. A friend hooked up two outlets directly to the circuit breaker and they work. And we have one of the olt fashion analog power meters, not a smart meter, which blackberries have grown up to bloc
> View attachment 47900
> k, so the energy company can't see that our power is on, or reach it to turn it off.


----------



## beersalt (Dec 10, 2018)

So bad ass.


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Dec 20, 2018)

How did you fare in the kitsap tornado the other day? I know it only hit a small area, just hoping yours wasn't in its path...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 20, 2018)

dumpsternavel said:


> So bad ass.



i don't think you're that far from them? you should go say hi


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 23, 2018)

DAMN DUDE. I should have gone and checked it out while I had the chance! Well, I guess I'll have another chance once my ma heals up. That looks fucking killer though.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Jan 1, 2019)

Ezra Fyre said:


> How did you fare in the kitsap tornado the other day? I know it only hit a small area, just hoping yours wasn't in its path...



The tornado was two towns away from me, so I wasn't phased. My partner was just a mile from it and was headed home from the Walmart where it happened, so she actually saw it, but wasn't directly hit by it.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Jan 1, 2019)

Now I ran wires through the attic and wall nto other rooms so there's not extension cords trailing all over the floor. There's a legitimate looking outlet in the living room with a wire on the other side of the wall in my housemates bedroom running to the circuit breaker. His room is starting to look like the utility room of the house. The power company posted a notice that they know we've been using power and we need to set up an account or get shut off so we did that. Oh well, the month of free power was nice. We also set up an internet account, but our cable's not working, so they need to send a technician out next week.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Jan 1, 2019)

Geraldo said:


> DAMN DUDE. I should have gone and checked it out while I had the chance! Well, I guess I'll have another chance once my ma heals up. That looks fucking killer though.



Sure, come visit any time. I love hosting guests.


----------

